# The Aquascaping Room (29g, 20L, 10g, 7.5 cube,3g,1.5g, betta bowl)



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

12/13/13
newest update! the fish room thread on page 3.

29g/20L

_DSC9511 by marioman72, on Flickr

betta bowl

_DSC9536 by marioman72, on Flickr

7.5G cube nano reef

_DSC9521 by marioman72, on Flickr




11/11/13


_DSC9202 by marioman72, on Flickr




well i figured with the rescape of my 29g it was time for a new updated thread also! so heres my new scape i call forest of angels. ive always wanted to do a more natural looking tank and based this off of angel fishes natural habitat and companions! ive noticed a huge change in color with these guys since this change from the "jagged peaks" scape witch was all rock to this new one with only wood. took for ever to plant having to move around all the logs but in the end im ahppy with this start and cant wait till everything grows in nice and thick! i wana get a small model house to put in the open sand spot so its its like a small new world! we will see what i find anyways pictures!


_DSC8775 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Tank is looking really good! What kind of catfish do ya have in there? I like the forest look.


----------



## ChuckinMA (Aug 20, 2013)

That's a great looking tank. Did you source the branches yourself locally? Any special treatment before using them? How's the tannin release been?


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice looking tank! I love the natural forest look.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

nice scape!


----------



## 2Old4Reefing (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice! Love the look. What is that vial whatever with the green stuff in it?


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Gorgeous! I wanted to do something like this at one time but never got around to it. I find it really interesting also that the colors have improved on the angels.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Really really nice. Beautiful scape. Nice fish selection too.

I am sitting here trying to poke a hole in any aspect of this and all I can come up with is I wish it were in a larger tank.

Bravo.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

tomfromstlouis said:


> Really really nice. Beautiful scape. Nice fish selection too.
> 
> I am sitting here trying to poke a hole in any aspect of this and all I can come up with is I wish it were in a larger tank.
> 
> Bravo.


That was my thought as well. It has a nice feel to it, but how ling can the Angels stay in there?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know which scape I like better, but they are both amazing looking! Where did you get the wood? If I were you I would add some fish like green neons for contrast. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Landmines (Aug 19, 2013)

I really like this scape, very well done!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

NeonFlux said:


> Tank is looking really good! What kind of catfish do ya have in there? I like the forest look.


the super skinny one on the glass is a farlowella and the second on the ground is a whip tail cat



ChuckinMA said:


> That's a great looking tank. Did you source the branches yourself locally? Any special treatment before using them? How's the tannin release been?


i acutaly got the branches strait out of my back yard! i soaked them for about 4 days in super hot wwater until the water came out clear then put them in the tank as far as tanins what u see in the pics is the amount after about a week or so of these branches being in the tank so its not bad at all and the angels love it!



2Old4Reefing said:


> Very nice! Love the look. What is that vial whatever with the green stuff in it?


not sure what u mean haha



Seedreemer said:


> Gorgeous! I wanted to do something like this at one time but never got around to it. I find it really interesting also that the colors have improved on the angels.


yea its quite cool the angels reaction. because were they come from theres a huge amount of tannins in the water so this is more like their natural habitat



tomfromstlouis said:


> Really really nice. Beautiful scape. Nice fish selection too.
> 
> I am sitting here trying to poke a hole in any aspect of this and all I can come up with is I wish it were in a larger tank.
> 
> Bravo.


i wish i could keep a larger tank! i just dont have the room! thank you tho



houseofcards said:


> That was my thought as well. It has a nice feel to it, but how ling can the Angels stay in there?


my goal in the end is to have a pair of angels ive been raising this bunch of 6 from very small and hopefully ill get a pair out of them! so they've got a couple more months before they get too big for the tank



fishboy199413 said:


> I don't know which scape I like better, but they are both amazing looking! Where did you get the wood? If I were you I would add some fish like green neons for contrast. Keep up the good work.


thanks! yea ive though about adding something bright like neons or cardinals to this tank would def brighten up the scape quite a bit thanks for the suggestion


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

today or tommarrow i hope to intorduce some Co2 into this tank to get some growth going! idk that im going to keep this tank on c02 the whole time, but for now to get things rolling!

def going to invest in a 5 or 10lb co2 tank in the future to run to all my tanks!


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

lookin good!


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

I like it


----------



## 2Old4Reefing (Aug 13, 2013)

it would be this picture DSC8782, the pic with the red nose tetra in it.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

2old that is a drop checker used for checking CO2 levels.


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

A Simply Beautiful scape.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

i like it. looks natural. only thing i would do is remove the plants on the bottom...like those blyxa's. and add some short rocks or something.


----------



## 2Old4Reefing (Aug 13, 2013)

sadchevy said:


> 2old that is a drop checker used for checking CO2 levels.


I see! I will have to check in to that, see how much they cost, how effective, ETC.


----------



## 2Old4Reefing (Aug 13, 2013)

Can I incorporate your idea in to my tank, part of it anyways?


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

*new scape againnn*

so i got sick of my last scape with wood really quick it was cool for a little while but not quite what i was looking for. i just recently 2 weeks ago now red did it for a third time! this time around i like it much much better. my plan for this scape was to primarily hold a couple small discus witch should be coming in the near future. i was lucky to stumble upon a large bush in a local stream and cut off a couple of the fuller branches to use for the hardscape. hope u guys enjoy! 


_DSC9202 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9204 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9205 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful tank! I love it.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

peachii said:


> Beautiful tank! I love it.


 thanks!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks great but isn't 29g a bit small for discus?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool! Looks like an underwater Banyan tree.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Really nice. And are those Fissedens ?


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Cool! I don't think I've seen anything like it before.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

thelub said:


> Looks great but isn't 29g a bit small for discus?


+1 to the 29 being too small for discus


----------



## ForensicFish (May 19, 2013)

jmf3460 said:


> +1 to the 29 being too small for discus


+2 to the 29g being too small for discus


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

u will have to do wc everyday or every other day +3 on tank.being.too small for discus


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I could be wrong but I think the intention is to only keep them there for a while as juveniles. if I'm wrong then you should really consider a larger tank.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Scape looking amazing.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Raymond S. said:


> Really nice. And are those Fissedens ?


yes sir plants i have are Fissedens, blyxa japonica, and java fern i wanted to keep it simmple!



kwheeler91 said:


> I could be wrong but I think the intention is to only keep them there for a while as juveniles. if I'm wrong then you should really consider a larger tank.


nope u r correct



du3ce said:


> u will have to do wc everyday or every other day +3 on tank.being.too small for discus


to everyone im fully aware that this tank would not be nearly big enough for full grown or even half grown discus. they require a tank double the size if not larger for this. but like i mentioned originally im starting with juvies and when they become large enough i will then move them to a larger tank or sell them to a friend who is interested in larger ones. thank you tho for everyone's concern  always appreciated! 

im kind of leaning towards going back to a group of juvie angels now that i have a good flow in the tank again im finding more and more that i lack the time needed to maintain a group of healthy discus cause of school and work :/ tho angels rnt nearly as nice as discus they r still great amazonian fish species!

over all thanks for the compliments!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks awesome. What kind if wood is it?


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

shift said:


> Looks awesome. What kind if wood is it?


just a local bush i found dead in a river no idea what kind


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

*last pics of the scape*

So i decided this scape could only go so far, and once again wanted a change. last night i took some pics of how the tank was looking before the change over. The blyxa has grown in nicely and have reintroduced co2 again even tho its only DIY right now. hoping to get a 5lb cylinder soon.

As far as the new scape goes i have removed all the wood and gone back to stone for the hard scape. i prety much did a swap from the 20g. i moved all the stone and rearagned the hardscape to utilize the Blyxa that was all ready established. i moved the rotala colorata from the 20g and put it in the back and used the java fern in the mid. super huge change over in the scape! cant wait for it to grow in! ill post pics of the change later on today. for now heres some of the last pics i took of the wood scape 



_DSC9485 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9486 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9488 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9489 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9490 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## Vin (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice! Interesting set up.

Is it possible your cardinals have ich from that picture it seems so ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Vin said:


> Very nice! Interesting set up.
> 
> Is it possible your cardinals have ich from that picture it seems so ?
> 
> ...


Yea theres a strain of ick going through the tank right now I turned up the heat and put medicine in last night should run it course in a day or 2


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

That scene will be missed as it's just as you might imagine a stream
where a bush fell in at the edge. Sure beats plastic Roman Columns.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Raymond S. said:


> That scene will be missed as it's just as you might imagine a stream
> where a bush fell in at the edge. Sure beats plastic Roman Columns.


Yea I loved it but it just got old quickly not much to see grow, I like ti see the progression of a tank grow thats the biggest reason I chnged it


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

So i figured i might as well change this thread rather then a make a new one, and make it around my fish room! i have to many tanks right now to do all of them in each their own thread.


_DSC9511 by marioman72, on Flickr

So heres my new scape for my 29g and what its looking like right now. i have a strain of ick going through the tank and dosing medicine and turned the heat up to try and save some of the fish!


_DSC9514 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9515 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9517 by marioman72, on Flickr


in addition to the 29g rescape i switched the hardscape from my 20L and redid the scape while i was at it. heres a before and after of the tank before i took all the stone and moved it into the 29g. ill post a up a new picture in a few of the 20g rescape once i do a cleaning. 


_DSC9508 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9509 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9512 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

update

the 29g def needs a trim and now have a great pair of angels! i moved all the other fish into the 20g and now that's the community tank witch is growing in quite nicely the bald spots of the glosso are almost completely filled in.

Got a great new 5lb c02 tank for Christmas and finally just got everything set up and dialed in last night. as far as ferts changed over to all dry ferts from GLA. dosing potassium, iron, and micros. its good to finally have a good system going to my tanks!

when i do the trim on the 29g i might add in some drift wood for the angels and make the scape a little more natural. moss covered wood might be a good look for the tank and give it some more volume. dunno yet going to have to play with it.


29g

_DSC9740 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9744 by marioman72, on Flickr


20g

_DSC9743 by marioman72, on Flickr


the 10g breeding tank:

changed over the 10g into a breeding tank for one of my angel pairs. got eggs two days ago.


_DSC9751 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9750 by marioman72, on Flickr

and moved the guppies into their own 3g housed with my self cloning crayfish.


_DSC9752 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

The picture from 12/13/13 of the 29 looks good to me till I look at the one a month later and wow all that in one month !!
I often see tanks which people add that it's got this and that equipment wise and when they say CO2 on their list it
still doesn't give you the concept of how fast the plants grow with it till you view one like this where you get two
pictures a month apart from each other.
Just on a guess, is that part of those branches from the 29 in that 20L(9743) ?
I finally got a ten g right/free from a BGA problem it had and I'm resisting an urge to totally redo it now that it has 
some good growth on some regular baby tears in it. Just that I know better. I need an idea as to how it might look
before I go messing/w it.
But you look like you don't have any lack for ideas about scaping them...great job on all really but especially the 29.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Raymond S. said:


> The picture from 12/13/13 of the 29 looks good to me till I look at the one a month later and wow all that in one month !!
> I often see tanks which people add that it's got this and that equipment wise and when they say CO2 on their list it
> still doesn't give you the concept of how fast the plants grow with it till you view one like this where you get two
> pictures a month apart from each other.
> ...


thanks for the compliments! but yea i reused some of the small piece from the 29g when i did the duel rescape haha. but i use to have a 10g last year actually i derimmed it and everything and was growing amazing had a diy co2 system on it with an HC carpet and limnophilia aromatica bush as the mid ground. but sadly the tank broke and created a hugeee disaster

BGA is always a huge problem especially when starting a tank up. best way to keep it under control is c02 and good water flow. but anyways i always get inspiration from takashi amanos ADA tanks on youtube! always a great way to study good composition of a tank set up from viewing a master. and the international composition too is always a good start for ideas! just a couple suggestions as to how i get my brain moving. good luck!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm loving these tanks. You've got some creative skill there. I'm impressed! I'm in the process of planning out my own 29g. Hoping it will look half as good as yours


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice looking tanks you have. I'm really liking the 20g. with all the thinner branches sticking out. I like how you have done things different than the typical scapes, keep up the good work.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> I'm loving these tanks. You've got some creative skill there. I'm impressed! I'm in the process of planning out my own 29g. Hoping it will look half as good as yours


thanks! guess the hard works paying off haha. But thats awsome! send me a link if u start a thread for it id love to see the start of it. good luck.



ua hua said:


> Very nice looking tanks you have. I'm really liking the 20g. with all the thinner branches sticking out. I like how you have done things different than the typical scapes, keep up the good work.


thanks, its quite a simple idea i had a couple months ago then finally put it into use. the tank is approaching the end of its life tho. that's my issue with the simpler tanks (when done correctly the first time witch is always a challenge) they run through their lives pretty quickly. u plant they grow in and your done. but with the more complex tanks it take time and effort to trim everything just the right way into your final product.

And thats were this comes in,im starting to collect new plants for my new "big" idea. i want to create a forest based theme for the 20g. using a larger thick piece of wood as the tree and fill the rest with cascading foreground plants of various textures and colors. should be fun to do this idea! been sitting on it for over a year now and finally have most of the materials to get it done! i want something that is quality enough to put into the ADA competitions. hopefully this will be the one.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Tanks look MINT. Very nice work.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks! Recaping the 20g through this next week cant wait!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Finished the new scape on the 20g, could def use some input on this tank! im not sure if i want to keep the glosso carpet in the center or change it to some "river rocks" any input really would be appreciated!


_DSC9756 by marioman72, on Flickr

As far as my 29g im waiting for wonderful new plants from my man Han, for the the slight change over to a dutch scape. very excited for the new plants! managed to pic up a hard to find plant at petco a couple days ago. 


_DSC9758 by marioman72, on Flickr

could not believe that it was in once of those plastic bags they have small plants crammed into on their shelves, Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'. its in terrible shape but i hope it comes back!! such a great red plant for the mid ground.


_DSC9759 by marioman72, on Flickr

and my super dirty reef  with the new LED light fixture woo


_DSC9761 by marioman72, on Flickr

now its time for the BIG update! started a whole bunch of grow tanks in my basement, a 40 breeder and 3 10g. these will all be grow out tanks/ breeding tanks for my plants. made a simple shelving unit out of 2x4s fun little project. as far as filtration im running an HOB on the 40 with a power head and will be running just sponge filters on the 10s for breeding purposes. im super excited to get everything running and all of my light fixtures on everything. i was focused on starting the cycle of the 40b to get things going. but in the end im happy with the end result.


_DSC9764 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9766 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9767 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9768 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Awesome tanks. Love that 20g!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Topfin gel pack plants are just the regular Alteranthera Reineckii and not the mini variety. They may look small right now but the ones I have seen others grow end up looking just like regular A. Reineckii. Still a cool plant regardless.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

That tank rack looks good. I would like to suggest you think about 240lb going on top of it...30g x 8lb per g.
Having that 2x4 laying flat gives very little support. If you have a yard stick, try filling the middle tank half way and putting the yard stick on edge across the top end to end
on the front. If there is any gap in the middle, it needs more support before you fill all the tanks. By the time you read this it may already be apparent to you that it may need more support if yu tried to fill any of the top tanks.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

ua hua said:


> I'm pretty sure the Topfin gel pack plants are just the regular Alteranthera Reineckii and not the mini variety. They may look small right now but the ones I have seen others grow end up looking just like regular A. Reineckii. Still a cool plant regardless.


yea probly is.



Raymond S. said:


> That tank rack looks good. I would like to suggest you think about 240lb going on top of it...30g x 8lb per g.
> Having that 2x4 laying flat gives very little support. If you have a yard stick, try filling the middle tank half way and putting the yard stick on edge across the top end to end
> on the front. If there is any gap in the middle, it needs more support before you fill all the tanks. By the time you read this it may already be apparent to you that it may need more support if yu tried to fill any of the top tanks.


There is a lot more support then u can see in the picture it didn't even flex from the 10gs, i tested it originally by having me and my friend(which is around 340lbs) bounce up and and down on it lol, its not going any were and dosnt even budge. Thank you for the concern tho! always appreciated!


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Great looking tanks!


----------



## Philosoraptor (Dec 26, 2013)

marioman72 said:


> Finished the new scape on the 20g, could def use some input on this tank! im not sure if i want to keep the glosso carpet in the center or change it to some "river rocks" any input really would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> _DSC9756 by marioman72, on Flickr


I kinda like the idea of river rocks, maybe with some sand in the center or something.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

NanoDave said:


> Great looking tanks!


Thanks man, we definetly need to meet up sometime and do some trades 







Philosoraptor said:


> I kinda like the idea of river rocks, maybe with some sand in the center or something.


Yea thats exactly what I did put some more rocks with fisdens here and there too ill post a picture today!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

moved a few things around on the 20 gall now im quite happy with they layout. and dialed in my co2 and fert dosing.


_DSC9816 by marioman72, on Flickr

all of my fisden wrapped rocks and clumps of glossostigma 


_DSC9820 by marioman72, on Flickr


The got all of the new plants in from han! woo. time to start the dutchish tank! got everything all on the ground and for now im liking were they are. we will see once everything start growing and i fill the stems in more what things will look like. this tanks going to take a while to get to its glory but its something that ive waited to do for a long time.

heres a plant list:

Rottala Colorata
Rotala Wallichii
Limnophilia Aquatica
Limnophilia Aromatica
Ludwigia Arcuata
Tonina sp. Belem
Alternanthera Reineckii
S. Manus
L. Senegalensis






_DSC9811 by marioman72, on Flickr

Ludwigia Arcuata


_DSC9825 by marioman72, on Flickr

Tonina sp. Belem


_DSC9826 by marioman72, on Flickr

limnophila aromatica


_DSC9827 by marioman72, on Flickr

Alternanthera Reineckii


_DSC9828 by marioman72, on Flickr

S. Manus


_DSC9830 by marioman72, on Flickr

L. Senegalensis


_DSC9832 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Heres some photos of how much stuff has grown in the 29 and 20L prety good growth thus far. did a couple trimming, the last being a couple days ago.


_DSC9882 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9884 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC9886 by marioman72, on Flickr

in addition to the show tanks expanded the tank rack system for more breeding. added another 3 10gs and a 40b. There was an auction last week and was able to pick up a couple groups of very nice angels. 28 in total that im going to wait to pair off to breed! 

but heres some crapy cell phone pics of the tank racks:


Untitled by marioman72, on Flickr


Untitled by marioman72, on Flickr


Untitled by marioman72, on Flickr


Untitled by marioman72, on Flickr


Untitled by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

With so many tanks do you share filtration between some, from a canister filter?
Btw really love that last photo with the large stones and angels


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope no canisters I prefer not to connect tanks because if somthing happens to one then it spreads to the rest. All of the tanks are run off of sponge filters or airpowred filters to save on electricity and ease of cleaning. 

The last scape I did last night cause wait for stuff to grow def need to get some c02 down on the racks for plant growth

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Those 29g and 20L tanks are beautiful!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

the new scape for the 20L:

after having some algae problems and weird plant growth i decided to restart the tank. stared from a clean slate this time, too everything out which i haven't done in a while now but is most definitely the best way to start a scape.

decided to use stone and wood in this scape with my inspiration one of the landscapes seen in the video game Halo. but im quite happy with this new set up. going to restarting the 29g as well on Thursday with a revamp of my old forest scape. might be one of my favs of the scapes ive done.


the plants used:
Limnophila Aromatica
Lindernia rotundifolia
Hydrocotyle S. japan
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Blyxa japonica
Fissidens fontanus
staurogyne repens
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Lobelia cardinalis


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

marioman72 said:


> decided to use stone and wood in this scape with my inspiration one of the landscapes seen in the video game Halo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lie, before I read what you wrote and was looking at the pics the first thing that came to mind was, huh this reminded me of scene from halo (my favorite video game) Freaking love this and you just convinced me to rescape my 20g....might be taking some of your ideas...hope it turns out half as good


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

lamiskool said:


> No lie, before I read what you wrote and was looking at the pics the first thing that came to mind was, huh this reminded me of scene from halo (my favorite video game) Freaking love this and you just convinced me to rescape my 20g....might be taking some of your ideas...hope it turns out half as good


hahahah, heck yea! my fav series of all time but i started to brain storm and i placed the large piece of wood side ways and was like yea....this is happening! but post a link when you rescape! would love to see.


----------



## Fajita (Feb 3, 2014)

marioman72 said:


> 12/13/13
> newest update! the fish room thread on page 3.
> 
> 29g/20L
> ...


:icon_eek:, very nice!....how much did starting that nano reef cost you?, ive been wanting to try one myself


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

heres a new update, haven't posted much lately. got my breeding/ grow tanks going prety well, even tho some need some much needed tlc! but i dont like to tamper with the tanks that have babies tooo much! but ether way figured i post some pics of the fish room right now, and after i do some work on the show tanks ill post one of them with in this week

but i do have a new addition to the tank room! a new 55g biotope set up i made for my larger angels that im waiting to pair off, and a pair of electric blue acaras. making it super simmple and low tech, but the angels are loving it!! need a good cleaning crew tho just have an albino bristle nose and a couple SAEs in there need a couple corries and some other stuff and ill be all set!

anyways here some pics!

_DSC0554 by marioman72, on Flickr

_DSC0555 by marioman72, on Flickr

new pair of angels

_DSC0556 by marioman72, on Flickr

babies fa days!.....and a little algae HA!

_DSC0557 by marioman72, on Flickr

endler breeding tank with crypts

_DSC0558 by marioman72, on Flickr

kribensis pair and their babies

_DSC0559 by marioman72, on Flickr

40b grow tank, soon to have new substrate.

_DSC0560 by marioman72, on Flickr

red/turquoise jewel mix grow up tank

_DSC0562 by marioman72, on Flickr

my fav angel i own blue ghost angel.

_DSC0564 by marioman72, on Flickr

electric blue acara

_DSC0565 by marioman72, on Flickr

black ghost angel

_DSC0567 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## theericafish (Apr 27, 2012)

Always like your scapes. Almost makes me want to break the endless trimming cycle and redo some of mine haha.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

theericafish said:


> Always like your scapes. Almost makes me want to break the endless trimming cycle and redo some of mine haha.


thanks!, yea i trim and let things grow in and once im content with a scape i capture the moment and then move on to something greater! but if i dont like the way things r growing i just red or modify the scape lol


----------

